
Ask HN: What are your favourite news aggregators? - nbrempel
This question comes up once and a while and I’m curious what people are using these days.<p>What’s your favourite news aggregator site?<p>I’m looking for something like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;skimfeed.com but more up to date
======
helph67
My #1 is HN then Daily Rotation
[http://www.dailyrotation.com/](http://www.dailyrotation.com/) Have used
Skimfeed. Here's some others...

[https://alltop.com](https://alltop.com)
[https://devurls.com/](https://devurls.com/)
[https://searx.me/](https://searx.me/)
[https://searchvoat.co/](https://searchvoat.co/)
[http://theweblist.net/](http://theweblist.net/)
[https://www.zaqs.org/](https://www.zaqs.org/)

------
Martinsos
I am currently evaluating quicknews!

------
photawe
Facebook. (just kidding, I hate facebook)

------
soapdog
I like lobste.rs, Racket Stories and tilde.news.

------
fsajkdnjk
minds.com, bitchute.com :)

